# Problem with warm start on 2004 Nissan Altima



## mchunter78 (Jan 22, 2005)

Hey,

I have a 2004 Nissan Altima 2.5S. After about 6 months, I've had a problem with the car starting after a warm start. For instance, when the car is cold it starts fine. After driving for a while and going somewhere (i.e., grocery store for 30 minutes) I have a problem restarting the car. I live in Southern California so the weather is warm. I've taken it to the Nissan dealer four times but they can never seem to duplicate it. ANy ideas on what the problem may be?

Thanks


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

I would call Nissan consumer affairs at 1-800-NISSAN-1 and explain your situation. I hate it when the guys just stamp it "Cannnot Duplicate" even though you have been in four times already for the the same condition. Once I can see but twice is where I make sure everything is thoroughly checked.

Troy


----------



## daynado (Jan 17, 2005)

Hi-
I have an 02 Altima and I live in FL. I got a recall notice about a recall but ignored it because it said I should not experience a problem except in colder temperatures.

About 2 months ago (80+ in FL) I broke down sitting at a red light and couldn't get the car started. I towed it to Nissan. It was the crank shaft position sensor,,, which was what the recall was for. 

They fixed it for free and payed for the tow.


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

daynado said:


> Hi-
> I have an 02 Altima and I live in FL. I got a recall notice about a recall but ignored it because it said I should not experience a problem except in colder temperatures.
> 
> About 2 months ago (80+ in FL) I broke down sitting at a red light and couldn't get the car started. I towed it to Nissan. It was the crank shaft position sensor,,, which was what the recall was for.
> ...



Let this be a lesson to all who read this thread.....


ALWAYS get your recalls done, no matter where you live.


----------



## chrisdorf (May 6, 2005)

mchunter78 said:


> Hey,
> 
> I have a 2004 Nissan Altima 2.5S. After about 6 months, I've had a problem with the car starting after a warm start. For instance, when the car is cold it starts fine. After driving for a while and going somewhere (i.e., grocery store for 30 minutes) I have a problem restarting the car. I live in Southern California so the weather is warm. I've taken it to the Nissan dealer four times but they can never seem to duplicate it. ANy ideas on what the problem may be?
> 
> Thanks


Been having the same problem with a 94 altima.


----------



## blitzboi (Apr 13, 2004)

chrisdorf said:


> Been having the same problem with a 94 altima.


 I would think that sort of thing would be more expected on a '94 though.


----------



## chrisdorf (May 6, 2005)

I would think that sort of thing would be more expected on a '94 though.
---------------------------------------------------

I took the distributor cap off, and the shield over the crank sensor, and some oil came out...I cleaned it with carb cleaner, and it has been OK the last few days. 

Unfortunately, there is no recall on the crank sensor on the 94 Altima! 

chris


----------

